

Has_many considered harmful - bryanmikaelian
https://gist.github.com/chicagogrooves/d0a02c0d30ea6dc9d658

======
danielsamuels
I hate nothing more than "X considered harmful" titles on Hacker News.
Something about them really infuriates me.

